# New Aire De Camping Car, St Omer, France



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

In case you are visiting France and need to visit the Vet before returning to the UK, there is a new site in St Omer. Here are the details;
Situated on the D928 Quai Du Pont, St-Omer between Rue de Belfort and Rue de Metz. The co-ordinates are N50.75678 & E2.25917. Looking at the photos there is a small car park at the front and then beyond the picnic tables 13 marked out diagonal bays for motorhomes. The toilet is very modern even though it looks like a shed. Water, waste emptying etc are still being installed, as you can see.

We were there at the end of September 2013 and the site is right alongside the railway line. However the positives are that there is a good English speaking Vet directly opposite and not far from the town centre.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for that barts anothe ione to try sometime


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We were that way last weekend coming back from Bergues and didn't actually get to St. Omer, as we didn't think an Aire exsisted.

Now we do. :lol: 

Thanks for the update Barts


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Will look this one up, in January this year we tried to find the aire in St Omer on our way home but the snow and the road works made it hard work so we moved on.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If my memory serves me well I think there a couple of low bridges in St. Omer, so if your van is tall be careful. I think one of these is just beyond where the vet is in the middle of the town and the other is a railway bridge over the road into the town. We were 3.2m tall and made it under the railway bridge (just) but not the one at the vet, where we had to reverse a fair distance against busy traffic to get turned. We didn't see any signs warning of these bridges. 

It's a town I will avoid going back in to, Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Did you use the Vet for the Pet Passport scheme and, if so, how much did they charge?


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Aire de Camping Car, St Omer, France*

To answer Alan's question, yes there is a 3 metre high bridge next to the site, however for high vehicles you go over a railway crossing to avoid it. This is very simple, once you know about it. We noticed it the first time when a huge articulated lorry turned off into what is signed with a "no entry". At the time I wondered how he was going to get under the bridge after seeing the 3 metre warning sign, so I suppose we were lucky because we followed him.

Keith, we didn't use the vet this time but have used them about 5 times previously. He is Belgium and speaks extremely good English. Because we have two dogs he gave us a discount. At the time his charges were similar to all the others we have been to.

Barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Did you use the Vet for the Pet Passport scheme and, if so, how much did they charge?


I did Keith and thought I had passed the information on at the time. If not sorry, I can't remember the price, Alan.


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Are the co-ordinates correct or is it my naff sat nav. I can get as far as inputting N50 but then 7 is hazed out and isn't an option to put in, only 1,2,3,4,5,0 are available to be put in.


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

I got the coordinates from my TomTom Go720, so I have to assume they were correct, well as far as that sat nav is concerned.
We approached St Omer along the D928 with the canal on our left. When the road came to a right hand bend with the warning sign saying low bridge 3 metres high, we went straight on through a sign saying no entry, unless of course you are too high for the bridge. Over the railway crossing and to a roundabout and take first turning off which now takes you to the other side of this bridge and the aire on the left before you get to that bridge. Sorry if this is clear as mud, you could always use the post code!
Barry


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*New Aire de Caming Car, St Omer, France*

I have just tried those coordinates on my sat nav and it does accept them direct to the aire.
Barry


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Cheers Barts

It would appear that it is neither the sat nav nor the co-ordinates that is the problem - it is the operator :lol: 

I've not used co-ordinates on the sat nav before and didn't realise that there were 3 different formats to choose from to enter them and that it was set on the wrong one #-o 

Oh well, still something new to learn each day


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Aire de Camping Car, St Omer, France*



Barts said:


> To answer Alan's question, yes there is a 3 metre high bridge next to the site, however for high vehicles you go over a railway crossing to avoid it. This is very simple, once you know about it. We noticed it the first time when a huge articulated lorry turned off into what is signed with a "no entry". At the time I wondered how he was going to get under the bridge after seeing the 3 metre warning sign, so I suppose we were lucky because we followed him.
> 
> Keith, we didn't use the vet this time but have used them about 5 times previously. He is Belgium and speaks extremely good English. Because we have two dogs he gave us a discount. At the time his charges were similar to all the others we have been to.
> 
> Barry


That road is no entry "sauf plus de 3 metres" and also "Intineraire Obligatoire" if you exceed 3 metres. 
http://goo.gl/maps/aNcqM
Then you have to make it under the HT power cables so make sure your dish is put away.

There is a similar arrangement on the A.142 next to Ely railway station.
http://goo.gl/maps/uEIcA

Clearance there is even less at only 2.7m


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*New Aire de Camping Car, St Omer, France*

Hi Stanner
Your links are fantastic and shows, albeit an older version of the road layout, exactly the situation which anyone going there would find very useful. I say an older version because the land where the Aire is situated is still a field.
Barry


----------

